# Putting myself out there



## LJ Rock (Sep 19, 2017)

Long time member here. Some of you may know me, most of you don't. Even fewer of you actually have seen my artwork. I've mostly kept it to myself all these many years, but I have recently made a resolution (with some encouraging from my fiance) to start sharing more of my artwork online and with the world. 

I went and started a Deviant Art page, and I want to eventually put up an Instagram and my own website. I only have a few submissions on DA at present, but check it out and see what you think. I'll also attach something to this post. 

https://ljrockarts.deviantart.com/

My art is something that has always been very personal to me, and it has taken a lot for me to get to the point of feeling comfortable to share it with folks. I'm no professional artist, but it's something that I love. It's fun and it's a part of who I am. I hope some of you take the time to check it out and enjoy it. Let me know if you have any feedback (please be kind!) Thank you. 

View attachment RBW_PNP_CHR001.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 20, 2017)

Very nice LJ!


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 21, 2017)

Thank you so much, Green Eyed Fairy!


----------



## MattB (Sep 21, 2017)

Awesome! Very nice.


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks, Matt! I appreciate it.


----------



## John Smith (Sep 27, 2017)

Nice artwork.


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 1, 2017)

John Smith said:


> Nice artwork.



Thank you, John. Thanks to all of you who took time to check out my art. I really appreciate all the positive feedback I've been getting. It took me a long time to build up the nerve to start sharing my stuff; I appreciate all of the encouragement. 

Here is something new I've been working on. Haven't posted it anywhere yet, but I likely will soon. 

View attachment THE RED SWIMSUIT_SM.jpg


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 19, 2017)

LJ Rock said:


> Thank you, John. Thanks to all of you who took time to check out my art. I really appreciate all the positive feedback I've been getting. It took me a long time to build up the nerve to start sharing my stuff; I appreciate all of the encouragement.
> 
> Here is something new I've been working on. Haven't posted it anywhere yet, but I likely will soon.



So far the previous piece that I posted here called "The Red Swimsuit" seems to be getting the most attention of all the artwork I've posted on line. I'm not sure exactly what the appeal is. Always interesting to note what grabs people's attention; it's often not what I would suspect. 

Here is the latest thing I've posted, for which I decided to utilize a couple of different color treatments as well as share the original outline/sketch. Hope you enjoy.  

View attachment PRETTY SEXY (COLOR 1).jpg


View attachment PRETTY SEXY (COLOR 2).jpg


View attachment PRETTY SEXY (BW).jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 19, 2017)

I like how you drew her eyes LJ


----------



## BurgerMePlease (Nov 20, 2017)

Wow! You are very talented!


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 24, 2017)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like how you drew her eyes LJ



Thank you so much! 



BurgerMePlease said:


> Wow! You are very talented!



Thank you!


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 19, 2018)

Happy New Year, everyone! Hope all is well with all of you. It's been a while since I've been able to work on any art, seeing as my family and I were super busy over the holidays, but I'm looking forward to getting back to it and working on lots of new pieces in 2018.  

View attachment HAPPY NEW YEAR 2018 CLR.jpg


----------



## rickydaniels (Jan 27, 2018)

Nice job! Keep at it!!


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 28, 2018)

rickydaniels said:


> Nice job! Keep at it!!



Thank you so much, Ricky! I appreciate that.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 28, 2018)

I decided I needed another pinup style piece to add to my collection, so I cranked this one out as quickly as I could today. Took me a couple hours with a sizable break in between. Wish I had more time to draw and create art - I just have to try and use what time I have the best I can for now. Hope you all enjoy.  

View attachment LJR_PNP_01281801.2sm.jpg


----------



## Tad (Jan 29, 2018)

Love it


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 30, 2018)

Tad said:


> Love it



Thanks, Tad!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 30, 2018)

I really like the detail of her body on that last one


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 30, 2018)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I really like the detail of her body on that last one



Thank you.... and thank you so much for ALL of your positive and encouraging words. It means a lot! :wubu:


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 30, 2018)

Here's one that I cranked out fairly quickly this evening. I try to do a little something everyday if I can. Hope you all like it.  

View attachment FAT YOGA.jpg


----------



## Tad (Feb 9, 2018)

I love the shading/lighting in this one (also a lovely pic, of course!)


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 9, 2018)

Tad said:


> I love the shading/lighting in this one (also a lovely pic, of course!)



Thank you, Tad! I've been working on trying to get a better sense of light and shading.


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 22, 2019)

Hey all! I know I have been pretty quiet on these boards for a while now. Life is busy/crazy/hectic as always, but I still check in from time to time and I have still been creating artwork. Just thought I'd share a couple of pieces that I completed recently and posted on my DA page. Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## landshark (Aug 22, 2019)

Love your art! Awesome stuff!


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 22, 2019)

happily_married said:


> Love your art! Awesome stuff!



Thank you so much, happily_married. It took me a long time to build up the confidence to start sharing my artwork publicly. I am always happy to get positive feedback from those who appreciate it.


----------



## Aqw (Aug 23, 2019)

It is really nice. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 26, 2019)

Aqw said:


> It is really nice. Thank you for sharing.



My pleasure.. thanks for taking time to check it out!


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 27, 2019)

Just thought I'd share another quick one I did today.


----------



## Broseph (Aug 30, 2019)

LJ Rock said:


> and I am also learning how to reduce the file size before I post here to Dims so the pictures aren't HUUUGE!!



I like them huge (pun intended). But really, it's nice that the pics you're posting are large.

These are great! Keep at it. I know from personal experience that it can be difficult to post art (I'm a writer myself) so kudos to you for throwing these up here. You mentioned that you've done these quickly--some in as little as an afternoon. Wow. Impressive! Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 9, 2019)

Broseph said:


> I like them huge (pun intended). But really, it's nice that the pics you're posting are large.
> 
> These are great! Keep at it. I know from personal experience that it can be difficult to post art (I'm a writer myself) so kudos to you for throwing these up here. You mentioned that you've done these quickly--some in as little as an afternoon. Wow. Impressive! Thanks for sharing these!



Thank you, Broseph! I really appreciate the encouraging words!


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Sep 10, 2019)

I just now discovered this thread. All of this artwork is really outstanding (I especially like the reclining nude). The way you draw the faces and eyes is very expressive - even a little bit Manga-like. I will have to check out your work on Deviant Art.


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 12, 2019)

Jerry Thomas said:


> I just now discovered this thread. All of this artwork is really outstanding (I especially like the reclining nude). The way you draw the faces and eyes is very expressive - even a little bit Manga-like. I will have to check out your work on Deviant Art.



Hey thanks, Jerry! Yeah please do check out my DA page as I have a lot more stuff posted over there. Be sure and say hello.  

https://www.deviantart.com/ljrockarts


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 13, 2019)

Just thought I'd share a couple of pieces I did recently. These ones I really wanted to treat more like paintings rather than drawings or sketches, and I really tried to experiment with light and shading. They still look kind of cartoony or comic-bookish, but I guess that's just part of my style.


----------



## landshark (Sep 13, 2019)

LJ Rock said:


> View attachment 133650
> View attachment 133651
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd share a couple of pieces I did recently. These ones I really wanted to treat more like paintings rather than drawings or sketches, and I really tried to experiment with light and shading. They still look kind of cartoony or comic-bookish, but I guess that's just part of my style.



They look perfect. You do incredible work. I understand being your own worst critic but man...I wish I could come close to being able to create that kind of art!

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Sep 13, 2019)

LJ Rock said:


> View attachment 133650
> View attachment 133651
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd share a couple of pieces I did recently. These ones I really wanted to treat more like paintings rather than drawings or sketches, and I really tried to experiment with light and shading. They still look kind of cartoony or comic-bookish, but I guess that's just part of my style.


I love your style! Keep it up!


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Sep 13, 2019)

LJ Rock said:


> Just thought I'd share a couple of pieces I did recently. These ones I really wanted to treat more like paintings rather than drawings or sketches, and I really tried to experiment with light and shading. They still look kind of cartoony or comic-bookish, but I guess that's just part of my style.



I think these latest ones are perfect - and SO sexy! Maybe you think they look cartoony because of the colors, but I could see either one of these as the cover to a really great graphic (emphasis "graphic"!) novel. Now you just need the story to go with it. And thanks for the link to DeviantArt.


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 19, 2019)

happily_married said:


> They look perfect. You do incredible work. I understand being your own worst critic but man...I wish I could come close to being able to create that kind of art!
> 
> Thank you for sharing!



I have long been my own worst critic indeed; it's something I have had to learn to keep in perspective. It's good to be realistic in your self evaluations, and not inflate your abilities beyond what they are - but it's also very easy to let your criticisms give ways to fear and indecision and end up never actually doing anything. I do my best to just push through and do the best I can with whatever I have to work with, knowing that no matter what I put out, my next one will be better.  

Thank you for the kind and encouraging words, H.M.!


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 19, 2019)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I love your style! Keep it up!



Thank you, AmyJo!


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 19, 2019)

Jerry Thomas said:


> I think these latest ones are perfect - and SO sexy! Maybe you think they look cartoony because of the colors, but I could see either one of these as the cover to a really great graphic (emphasis "graphic"!) novel. Now you just need the story to go with it. And thanks for the link to DeviantArt.



It's funny you say that, Jerry. I've been thinking a lot lately about ideas for a comic or graphic novel I could create with my artwork. I come up with some story ideas, but I always run into a roadblock somewhere along the way and I get derailed. Maybe I can try to collab with one of the many talented writers who submit their work here. At this point I'd be open to almost anything.


----------



## Tad (Sep 19, 2019)

Those recent couple immediately made me think of the femme fatale in a noir type detective story.


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 20, 2019)

Tad said:


> Those recent couple immediately made me think of the femme fatale in a noir type detective story.



Thanks, Tad. I've long been a fan of the film noir aesthetic.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 21, 2020)

Happy New Year, everyone! Hope you're all doing well. I haven't posted anything on here in a while, so I thought I would share some stuff I've done recently. I have made kind of a tradition over the last couple of years of posting a new drawing to my DeviantArt page at the beginning of the year. This here was this year's offering.


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Jan 27, 2020)

LJ Rock said:


> I have made kind of a tradition over the last couple of years of posting a new drawing to my DeviantArt page at the beginning of the year. This here was this year's offering.



Good choice! Thank you!


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 3, 2020)

Jerry Thomas said:


> Good choice! Thank you!



Thanks, Jerry! Hey - I wanted to let you know specifically that I have started working on a new project (another new project, one that I will try really hard to see to completion!) It's a sort of a comic, a series of intertwined stories. There'll be action, there'll be romance - there'll be pizza!  I have a basic outline of the beginnings of the story, and I am working on some character development - but I just wanted to thank you for your encouragement, Jerry, and ALL of you who gave me kind and encouraging words! This is something I've wanted to do for a long time. Whatever happens, I can't wait to get these ideas on paper and out into the world!


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 14, 2020)

Hey guys... hope everyone is safe and healthy out there! I have made for myself a little bit of time to do some drawing recently, so I thought I would share a couple of pieces that I've finished. Enjoy and be well, friends! <3


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 25, 2020)

Hey all! Just thought I would share a few pieces I've done lately. I'm happy that I have been able to make a little bit of time to draw lately; it's a good way for me to preserve my sanity!  Hope you are all well and staying safe and healthy. <3


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Jun 25, 2020)

I love your artwork - it is literally *beautiful* ! You have lots of talent. Keep up the good work. In these times, I need a bit of eye candy every now and then.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 3, 2020)

Jerry Thomas said:


> I love your artwork - it is literally *beautiful* ! You have lots of talent. Keep up the good work. In these times, I need a bit of eye candy every now and then.



Thanks so much, Jerry! I really appreciate you!!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jul 3, 2020)

Good stuff for sure!


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 3, 2020)

BigElectricKat said:


> Good stuff for sure!



Thank you much!


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 6, 2020)

Hey all, just thought I'd share this latest piece I did. This was my 100th post on my Deviant Art page, so it was kind of an exciting milestone for me. It's one of the few straight ahead feeder/feedee pieces that I've done so far. Hope you all like it. Be well, everyone! <3


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 19, 2020)

Hey all! Just thought I would share a few pieces I've done recently. This one here I was trying to experiment with getting a 3D look. I'm not a 3D modeling artist by any means, but I kind of like the way it came out. What do you guys think?


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 5, 2020)

Hey all! Hope everyone is staying safe and healthy and enjoying the holiday season! 

I just wanted to stop in and share a few things I've been working on lately. This one here I actually did a few months ago, and I have neglected to share it here on Dims until now. Currently this piece has the most "faves" on my DeviantArt page. Hope you guys like it too.


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 5, 2020)

Here are a couple I did recently. I've been messing around with creating very minimal backgrounds, making turnaround time a bit quicker, and allowing the viewer to focus on the foreground figures more prominently.


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 5, 2020)

This one's titled "Someone's getting chubby!" LOL


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year, everyone!!


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jan 4, 2021)

LJ Rock said:


> Happy New Year, everyone!!



Happy New Year! This awesome piece really reminded me of Dawn Perignon, the BBW model, somehow.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 4, 2021)

fatgirl33 said:


> Happy New Year! This awesome piece really reminded me of Dawn Perignon, the BBW model, somehow.



Thank you so much, @fatgirl33. I can see the resemblance to Dawn Perignon.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 19, 2021)

Hey all, here is an illustration I did to go along with a story I wrote called "Potential." It's a very short story, more like a little snippet of a fantasy than any sort of grand narrative. I've posted the story to my DeviantArt page, but I think I want to try posting it to the story threads here on Dims. Kind of a big deal for me; I've been wanting to do it for years, trying to build up to the point where I feel confident enough in my writing to share it publicly (particularly on these forums where I have been a member for nearly half of my life now!)

Anyway, hope you guys like the drawing - and the story.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 20, 2021)

I liked both, LJ. In fact, yours is the very first story I've ever read here at Dims.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 20, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> I liked both, LJ. In fact, yours is the very first story I've ever read here at Dims.



Awww... thank you so much for taking the time to check it out. I'm glad you like!


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 28, 2021)

I just wanted to share here this illustration I did for the second installment of my story called "Potential." I hadn't originally planned to write any more for that story, but a few readers had asked me if I would be posting any more, and next thing you know I was writing a second and third part to the story. The second part is posted in the story section right now, and the third will be coming along soon. Hope you all enjoy it!


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 24, 2021)

Just wanted to share a few pieces I've done recently. The last one is an illustration I did for the newest story I just posted to the fiction board.


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Feb 24, 2021)

All very nice - thank you!


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 25, 2021)

Jerry Thomas said:


> All very nice - thank you!



Thank you, Jerry!


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 12, 2021)

Hey all, just thought I'd share a few pieces I did recently. The one at the very bottom is an illustration for a story I just posted on the fiction board called "Two Fat Girls." Check it out when you can!


----------



## melallensink (Mar 20, 2021)

Kudos for at least dabbling a little in fat couples.


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 22, 2021)

melallensink said:


> Kudos for at least dabbling a little in fat couples.


Thank you... a lot of the stories that I am writing and developing are based around mutual gaining, something I have a lot of interest in. So yes, the fat couple is to be celebrated.


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 5, 2021)

Just thought I'd share here the illustration I did for my silly new story that I posted in the fiction thread called "The Bake Sale." You can probably look at this drawing and have a pretty good idea of what it's all about.


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 20, 2021)

I wrote an essay entitled "I Love Fat" and posted it to Medium. It's all about my journey of fat love and personal acceptance. If you're at all interested in reading it, here is the link:









I Love Fat (and I’m not the only one!)


I love fat. I truly do. I love everything about it, in all of its forms and iterations.




ljrockarts.medium.com





Here is the illustration I created for it.


----------



## TheShannan (Apr 20, 2021)

LJ Rock said:


> I wrote an essay entitled "I Love Fat" and posted it to Medium. It's all about my journey of fat love and personal acceptance. If you're at all interested in reading it, here is the link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this! I have a big belly and arms so this is gorgeous


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 20, 2021)

TheShannan said:


> I love this! I have a big belly and arms so this is gorgeous ❤❤



thank you so much, Shannan! ❤❤ you'll find plenty of big-belly love around these parts.


----------



## Tad (Apr 22, 2021)

LJ Rock said:


> I wrote an essay entitled "I Love Fat" and posted it to Medium. It's all about my journey of fat love and personal acceptance. If you're at all interested in reading it, here is the link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for writing that -- hopefully some people read it and _think_


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 22, 2021)

Tad said:


> Thanks for writing that -- hopefully some people read it and _think_



Thanks, Tad! I hope so too.  I'm actually working on another essay right now, hopefully it will be done soon. It's about connecting ourselves to the "roundness" of the universe, like all the stars and the planets. Just in time for Earth Day! <3


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 23, 2021)

I've published my second essay for Medium. It is entitled "The Sacred Round." All about the beauty of roundness in our universe. Check it out here: 

The Sacred Round 

Here in an original illustration I did to accompany the essay.


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Apr 24, 2021)

I love the coloration on this one (and not just that, of course).


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 25, 2021)

Jerry Thomas said:


> I love the coloration on this one (and not just that, of course).



thanks, Jerry! I was trying to effect the color to give a sort of ethereal look.


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Apr 27, 2021)

I liked the article you wrote on Medium too. I'm so glad that my round fat belly is in tune with the universe!


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 28, 2021)

Jerry Thomas said:


> I liked the article you wrote on Medium too. I'm so glad that my round fat belly is in tune with the universe!



Thank you, Jerry 

I just finished having a nice big brunch, and my belly feels very at one with the universe right now.


----------



## LJ Rock (May 1, 2021)

I just uploaded a new story to the story thread. It's called "Remote Control." This is the illustration I did for it. Someone recently commented on my DeviantArt page that they would like to see me do more male-WG content. Seeing as how this is something that I am interested in anyway, I thought I would oblige and I came up with this little fun fantasy. Hope you guys like it!


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 8, 2021)

Hello friends.. just wanted to share the illustration I did for my newest story called "Fat For You." I've had this idea brewing for a while, happy to finally get out into the world. Enjoy!


----------



## Ilegalpat (Jun 8, 2021)

LJ, that is a great illustration.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 8, 2021)

Ilegalpat said:


> LJ, that is a great illustration.



thank you so much, @Ilegalpat!


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 17, 2021)

This time of year always gets super busy for me, and this season is especially hectic now that many cities around the region are coming out of lockdown and lifting restrictions. It's hard to find the time to draw and to write, but I have a few things I am working on. Just thought I would share a couple art pieces with you all real quick. 

Here's a random piece I did yesterday, just for fun.



This one is a character from a new story I am working on that I hope to have finished before the end of the month. Her name is Tiffany and she is the girlfriend of the main character, Justin, who is a SSBHM that "accidentally" ate up all the food she was making for her sister's birthday party. Hijinks ensue, it's a lot of fun!


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 9, 2021)

Hey all! Hope you're all doing well. This summer has been especially hectic for me, and as such I've had little time to devote to my drawing and writing. I've got a bunch of new ideas in the works and I am hoping to start getting some new stuff out soon. In the meantime, here is a piece that I did last month and posted on my Deviant Art page. Hope you like!


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 9, 2021)

Okay, I'll share one more with you all today.  This is an illustration for a story I wrote that I'll be hopefully releasing very soon. It's either going to be called "The Reunion" or "Reunited." It's about two old college friends who meet up after having gone their separate ways. She was once a very plump BBW, but went through a transformative weight-loss. Now that her and her old buddy have confessed their attraction for one another, and he has professed himself as an FA, she's thinking about fattening herself back up.


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 18, 2021)

Here are some illustrations for a few new stories I'm working on. This summer has been so busy and has gone by so quickly! It's been so hard to find time to work on my creative and artistic endeavors, but I have lots of ideas in the works and hopefully it will be just a matter of time until I can release a bunch of new stuff out to the public.  Be well, all, and thanks so much for taking time to check out my stuff!


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 2, 2021)

Hello Dims! I haven't checked in here in a while, but I've been busy creating. Just thought I'd share a few new pieces I've done lately, plus I have a big announcement to make soon. 

Check out this commission piece I did recently. I don't do a lot of commission work, but I'm thinking of doing more in the future, especially since I really like the way this piece came out. A young lady messaged me and asked if I would draw a picture of her and her boyfriend "enjoying being fat." What do you think? Did I capture it?


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 2, 2021)

Okay, I'll share one more before I go ahead and make my big announcement.  Here is an illustration I did for a new story I have published called "The Buffet Queen". Can you guess what its about?


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 10, 2021)

Merry Christmas, friends! ❤


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 15, 2021)

morning all!


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 16, 2021)

Just a couple of recent pieces I've done.


----------



## Ilegalpat (Dec 17, 2021)

Are you still on Deviant?


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 17, 2021)

Ilegalpat said:


> Are you still on Deviant?



I am. Just posted something new there right now.


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 17, 2021)

When you and your boo have a little too much wine with dinner. lol New piece I just finished up this morning, and I have lots of bonus content on my Patreon. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 30, 2021)

Happy New Year, everyone! ❤


----------



## Tad (Dec 30, 2021)

LJ Rock said:


> Happy New Year, everyone! ❤



Thank you, and I wish you much success in the New Year!


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 6, 2022)

Just wanted to share a couple of new things with you all that I've got in the works. This first one is an illustration for a story that I am working on a final draft for now, and should be published soon. It's a story called "Townies" about two old friend who reconnect and discover that they both have an interest in feedism.




And this one here is an illustration I did for a story that I just published in the story section here on Dimensions called "W.A.P. (What A Pig)." It is the first of a three part series I am working on, and there is a slightly longer and much more explicit version of the story on my Patreon page. This is also a story about young couple discovering their mutual love of feedism, but it takes a slightly darker turn in the end.


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 1, 2022)

Illustration for one of my newest story editions.


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 4, 2022)

Illustration for a new story I just posted over in the "recent additions" fiction thread.


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 14, 2022)

Here is an illustration I put together just in time for Valentine's Day today, and it is done in conjunction with a new story I've put out called "My Chubby Valentine."





The characters name is Carrie, and if you can believe it I've actually been drawing this character for over thirty years! I was about fourteen years old, a freshman in high school. I think she was sort of a composite character based on several girls that I had a crush on (but was way too shy and introverted to actually talk to or ask out.) Over the years I sort of developed ideas for a backstory and universe for her and her friends, and now I am finally starting to write some of it down and share with the public.

Happy Valentine's Day, everyone! ❤


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 26, 2022)

A couple of new illustrations I've done for some recent stories...


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 26, 2022)

A quick piece with a drawing video that I put together recently as well.


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 11, 2022)

I don't know about you, but I have been feeling very down lately about all the troubles going on in the world. Things really seem to be spiraling out of control, and it's so frustrating to feel so powerless to do anything about it. I may not be a powerful diplomat or statesman, I may be just a lowly artist and writer from Boston - but doing what I can to lift my voice and advocate for peace is the best thing I can think of to motivate me and lift me out of my despair.

I was inspired to create this "Angel Of Peace" as a response to the war going on in Europe, praying that it doesn't escalate any further and that one day soon, cooler heads will prevail and life on this planet can continue and prosper. We live in an age where there is so much potential for so much good to be done, if only we can get out of our own way and live up to our potential, rising to the top and lifting one another up rather than beating each other down.

Bless you all, and thank you all so much for being so kind and encouraging to me over these many years. You'll never know how much of a difference it has made for me. Be well, friends, and peace be with you!


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 24, 2022)

Hey all! I wanted to share a couple of new pieces that I did recently with you all. Both are illustrations from stories I have forthcoming. 

Also, I decided for the heck of it to upload some art to the media file on my Dimensions profile. I figure it can be just another place to showcase the things I am working on. You should be able to click on it right here:





Thanks, all. Hope you enjoy! 




Illustration for the follow up to "My Chubby Valentine" called "Good Company" 




A magical weight gain fantasy called "Bigger."


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 30, 2022)

I added a few more pieces to my media folder gallery here on Dimensions, such as this gem right here:




She is a character from a story I am working on called "The Right One." I'll have more details about that soon.


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 30, 2022)

I also wanted to share a couple of youtube videos I posted recently, drawing/speedpaint videos (for those who are interested in that sort of thing.)


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Mar 30, 2022)

I always wanted to be an artist and draw beautiful women! I did try my hand at tracing pictures of superhero women from comics and then "fattening" them up with an eraser and pencil, hee, hee!


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 31, 2022)

Jerry Thomas said:


> I always wanted to be an artist and draw beautiful women! I did try my hand at tracing pictures of superhero women from comics and then "fattening" them up with an eraser and pencil, hee, hee!



Jerry, I used to do that also. It's a good way to get started I think.


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 4, 2022)

Here are the "censored" versions of some pieces I released recently.


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 4, 2022)

Uncensored version of a nude study I did this afternoon.


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 8, 2022)

Another nude I did yesterday.


----------



## LJ Rock (May 5, 2022)

Illustration for a new story. It's called "There Is A River In Egypt" and it is actually a continuation from the strories "My Chubby Valentine" and "Good Company." I'll be posting the latest installment to the story thread soon. Hope you like!


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 14, 2022)

Hey y'all... just wanted to share a few pieces I'd done recently.  





This is an illustration for a new story I wrote, about an FA who has a really surreal experience in a mysterious house of ill repute. 





Illustration for a story I wrote called "Saturday Night" about a guy who has a little too much fun hanging out at the crib on a Saturday night. 


Here are a few other random pieces I'd done recently.... 












Thanks for checking it out, hope you enjoy!


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 15, 2022)

Please check out this "speed paint" video I posted on YouTube:




The piece I did yesterday and I decided to give it a "retro look" inspired by the Steely Dan line "done up in blueprint-blue, sure looks good on you," hence the title.


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 21, 2022)

Hey everyone! I hope you all are staying cool and enjoying your summer. My summer is a busy one as it typically is, but I have been trying to make some time to be creative and make artwork. Here is a "speedpaint" video I made today: 

 

I'll be working on posting some new stuff up here, and I think I have at least one new story I can share here as well.


----------



## ChubbyPear (Aug 22, 2022)

LJ Rock said:


> Long time member here. Some of you may know me, most of you don't. Even fewer of you actually have seen my artwork. I've mostly kept it to myself all these many years, but I have recently made a resolution (with some encouraging from my fiance) to start sharing more of my artwork online and with the world.
> 
> I went and started a Deviant Art page, and I want to eventually put up an Instagram and my own website. I only have a few submissions on DA at present, but check it out and see what you think. I'll also attach something to this post.
> 
> ...


I'd love to see some art with butt/thigh heavy ladies, with less belly and without big breasts


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 22, 2022)

ChubbyPear said:


> I'd love to see some art with butt/thigh heavy ladies, with less belly and without big breasts


I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Aldam (Sep 3, 2022)

You are a very talented artist. Impressive!


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 7, 2022)

Aldam said:


> You are a very talented artist. Impressive!


Thank you so much!


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 14, 2022)

Hi all... just wanted to share a couple of piece I did recently. One of them is the cover for a new story that I have published on a different platform, the other is an illustration for another new story that I'll be releasing soon.


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 18, 2022)

Just wanted to share with you all a video I posted to YouTube. It's a "speed paint" of my doing a "Draw This In Your Style" challenge from Instagram. I haven't posted any video content in a while, so I was glad to get this one up!


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 17, 2022)

Just wanted to share this illustration I did for my continuation of the "Two Fat Girls" story...


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 27, 2022)

Happy Holidays, everyone! Just wanted to share this cover to a new 15 page comic I made.  I'll post some more images from the comic here soon as well.


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 5, 2022)

Here are a few sample pages from the new comic.


----------



## LJ Rock (Tuesday at 1:23 PM)

Here are a couple of illustrations for two new stories that I just posted to the new story thread. They're both fairly short stories, and hopefully they will be enjoyed by all!


----------



## LJ Rock (Tuesday at 1:48 PM)

Here is an illustration I did for a new story which I will be publishing very soon called "Tempting Fate." This story is a bit darker than most of my other works, dealing with some kind of heavy themes. Definitely not for the faint of heart, but I am hoping that it will be well received all the same.


----------



## Webmaster (Yesterday at 12:40 PM)

They are enjoyed. Love 'em!


----------



## LJ Rock (Yesterday at 3:30 PM)

Webmaster said:


> They are enjoyed. Love 'em!


Thank you, sir!


----------

